# Help me spend my money wisely



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am in the market for buying a couple of kayaks for my wife and I. The main purpose of the kayaks is for just paddling, according to my wife. I know that I can not hit the water without a rod and reel so it will be used for fishing as well but not a primary purpose. I am not looking for something to stow a lot of gear and have all of the rod holders etc. I just want one that I can paddle comfortably and stable. We have been using some the last couple of years in Canada on our vacation and what we had there was I believe 10' sit-in kayaks. I am not sure of the brand of those though. Anything like that would seem to be adequate but I want to consider all options. First of all, what are the biggest advantages to SOT's? What are the drawbacks? I am not wanting to break the bank on these so I am steering away from the higher priced models. I am 180# so I don't need any of the higher weight capacity models. I am thinking that the 250# models would be adequate? I will not take anything more than a rod/reel and perhaps a small tackle box. My wife if pretty small so I am thinking any size will work for her although I don't really want to go too small with hers because it will limit the use from others who will use it (my boys).

I have been shopping a bit at Dick's and found a sit-in model for what seems to be a good price.

If I were to look at the SOT's they have this one at just a bit more.


Any advice or suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

for me..... sit on top is the only one I would ever think about owning....unless running the rivers with rapids ....this should be a great time to buy too....they should be on sale now


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

So what advantages are the SOT's that sold you on them?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't own one now, but might in the future....all I know down in Florida have the sit on top and fishing the ocean....to me much safer....they would never fill up with water if flipped over, more room for gear(cooler and what not)....much easier to rig for fishing out of, I think....the only thing that might be different is the higher center of gravity....heck I know some that can stand on the there sit on top, with not much problem..... depending on the yak....I think personal preference for around here....good luck what ever you decide to get 

I think i would get cramped up sitting inside one....on top you can hang you feet, legs over the sides change your position more easily,possible better seating variations....I have back troubles that would worry me being cramped.....sitting inside one


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

There are a lot of differences between SOT's and SIK's.
Some major points that should help out....
*SOT's are generally heavier so transporting to/from vehicle and putting on top/in vehicle is a bit tougher
*SOT's can be better for warmer months....you can easily jump out and climb back in one, a SIK you have to go back to the shore empty water etc.
*SIK's you do not get as much water on you, SOT's (even with scupper plugs) you tend to get more water on you (from weather, water dripping from paddle, etc.)

If you are getting two kayaks I suggest getting one of each! That way you can always switch back and forth depending on which kayak you feel like paddling. If your wife is anything like my gf she won't go out in cooler months, so you can take the SIK and go out and fish!

-Neil


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

My 2 cents

If the yellow yak is the one I'm thinking of (it has a seam where the white/yellow meet) then I would avoid that one. An alternative to that could be a perception Swifty. For the price point that's a great boat. I own one of those.


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

The kayaks in the pics look like Pelican brand? If so I would steer clear. Ive never owned one myself but after reading numerous reviews I dont think Ive ever seen a good review on one. Something about the kind of plastic they use and how they are made. There are much better budget kayaks available.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The yellow one in the picture is a Potomac Pathfinder 100. The Green SOT is a Future Beach Spirit 120.

So where are Columbus/central Ohio is the best place to shop for kayaks?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

DC9781 said:


> My 2 cents
> 
> If the yellow yak is the one I'm thinking of (it has a seam where the white/yellow meet) then I would avoid that one. An alternative to that could be a perception Swifty. For the price point that's a great boat. I own one of those.


That yellow one does indeed have a seam where you mentioned. I wondered about that design as well, especially since none of the others used that design.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

That green one looks like a wet butt kayak.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a Vapor 10xt SIK and a Jackson Cuda 14 SOTR and enjoy them both. The Vapor is easier to paddle and my fishing platform in cold weather. The Cuda is just an awesome fishing platform but I do get wetter in it and colder in the winter season.

If you BOTH will be going out together you might consider a tandem. The Jackson Big Tuna is about $1200.00 but a great his/hers kayak. It also weighs 100 pounds empty.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

bkr43050 said:


> That yellow one does indeed have a seam where you mentioned. I wondered about that design as well, especially since none of the others used that design.


Additional thoughts here. No way I'd buy the yellow boat. Can't get past the way it's built. I own the green future beach 126 sit in kayak that Dicks carries. For the price I'm happy with it and its stable. I had to make some adjustments to make the seat work for me.

There is a place on campus called Sabos. Its near the lennox. They have Wilderness System kayaks and have always been friendly to me. It's near Lennox theatre plaza. You are likely in the 499 + range with that option. I'd also recommend at least one boat having some storage. You'll need it for day trips.

If you aren't in a hurry you could wait till Spring and demo some boats. I believe there are a few different stores that offer that option in Columbus. This way you could compare the SOT vs SIK before buying.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I know where you're comin' from bkr43050. I would recommend getting one of each style, for versatility. A stable recreational sit-in (like the vapor10) and a 12' SOT that has a comfortable seat and stand-up option. If you will be fishing, you'll appreciate the nicer platform. The wife may be jealous though when it comes to easy entry--Tim


----------

